# Jakarta bombings 17/7/09



## SpitfireV (Jul 17, 2009)

> Embassy officials are searching Jakarta hospitals for more Kiwis after a terror attack in the Indonesian capital killed a New Zealander.
> 
> Bombs tore through the five-star Ritz-Carlton and JW Marriott hotels in Jakarta yesterday, killing at least nine people and injuring 50 others, just as breakfast meetings began in a district frequented by Westerners.
> 
> ...



JI strike again. 

As mentioned in the article, the change in MO is interesting. What's also interesting is that it appears (unconfirmed) that these were explosives left by themselves, with no suicide bomber attached.


----------



## QC (Jul 18, 2009)

Serious question. Did they have a room upstairs?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 18, 2009)

The bombers? I've no idea. 

Seems they did use human boom booms now. None of the earlier reports I read mentioned that. 



> Experts are pointing at Malaysian-born explosives expert Noordin Top as the mastermind behind attacks on two luxury hotels in Jakarta that killed a New Zealander and three Australians.
> 
> As confirmation came that Australians Nathan Verity, Craig Senger and Garth McEvoy had died in the bombings, an anti-terror official from the Indonesian security ministry, Ansyaad Mbai, told the state-run Antara news agency that Top was responsible.
> 
> ...


----------



## QC (Jul 19, 2009)

Not sure if you saw it where you are but the CCTV footage from the reception area had him in the hotel lobby, so I'd take a punt and say they took a room and went from there.


----------



## hoepoe (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes, it is being reported that they were guests at the hotel.

The same is thought of 2 of the attackers that took part in the Mumbai attacks Nov last year. 

H


----------



## American-n-NZ (Jul 19, 2009)

then they are doing better recon of their sites by staying in the actual place. I didn't see the video, but I also don't have a TV. I would guess that they could easily learn when the busiest times of day are. That is the stuff that is the scariest.


----------



## QC (Jul 20, 2009)

They targeted business leaders. Pointedly, the local Indonesians have come to condemn the bombings with vigils in front of the targeted hotels with much regret and condemnation. I don't think they would dare attack Bali again.


----------



## QC (Jul 20, 2009)

American-n-NZ said:


> then they are doing better recon of their sites by staying in the actual place. I didn't see the video, but I also don't have a TV. I would guess that they could easily learn when the busiest times of day are. That is the stuff that is the scariest.



Thinking about it, they attacked from behind the perimeter...very clever.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 20, 2009)

Very clever. 



> The first of the Jakarta hotel bombings' seven victims has been buried - just days after he again became a father.
> 
> The wife of 38-year-old Evert Mocodompis could not attend his funeral because she gave birth to their second child the day before he was killed, local media reported.
> 
> ...



and



> The New Zealander killed in last week's Jakarta hotel bombing, Timothy Mackay, was maimed by the suicide bomb set off behind him in a wheeled suitcase.
> 
> The 62-year-old president director of the Swiss-owned Holcim Indonesia cement company had his legs severely injured by the explosion of nuts and screws packed around the home-made bomb.
> 
> ...


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jul 20, 2009)

fucking brilliant. Seriously, what a message to send. Not only do you have to worry about threats from the outside, but now, we got past your "security", and you are still going to die.


----------



## shadoload (Jul 20, 2009)

They are getting fucking smart. Every time we think we are thinking ahead of them, they figure a way to attack and spread fear. 

Lets get the CIA strike teams to watch out for these Hotel bombers and take them out before they blow the shit out of it.


----------



## QC (Jul 21, 2009)

There was an interview with an Australian security nerd here a couple of nights ago saying that Nooradin Top is a renegade and not part of JI anymore, he runs his own race much like the Real IRA. 

http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/

Scroll down the page to Prof. Greg Barton.


----------



## Typhoon (Jul 22, 2009)

Noordin Mohammad Top sounds like a guy our CIA ought to be aggressively seeking out and eliminating as a player in the GWOT. He may go on to bigger things that hit closer to home for us in the future...


----------



## QC (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with you, but I guess it's not a big enought event and not many US nats involved. The Feds here, the AFP, and their counterparts in Indo have a good working relationship and they're on it. 

The only positive I can think of is the placement, the bomber didn't get far enough into the room, which is fortunate as it could have been a lot worse.


----------

